# where's my water pump?



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i want to add a winterize kit to my pump.
but went looking for it and cant find.
its not next to my hot water tank....
not under the frig... 
where did they hide this thing?

we have the 2004 23rs outback.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Campingnut18,
The water pump is under the sofa, under a thin sheet of wood. Just angle the sofa a bit and remove the sheet of wood and there it is. I winterized my 04 23RS this weekend using the converter kit and it took a little less than 2 gallons.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Campingnut, my daughter (16) sleeps on our couch and the first time someone used the bathroom in the middle of the night we had to peel her from the ceiling.







Might want to consider some quieting measures. There are a number of threads on the forum that deal with it. I pretty much packed the entire pump compartment with pink foam and did a couple of other ideas here on the forum - had marginal effect on my daughter's rest.







Surge tank is in line for me next spring.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well..

were it sould be. the only place i did not look.
i was too lazy to pull the bed out.

thanks so much....


----------

